# 2012 Castle Hill Reptile Expo



## petpages (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi guys, as one of the reptile expo organizers I just wanted to post a thread here so you can ask me any questions you may have.
The expo will be held on Sunday 12th February at the Basketball Stadium at Castle Hill. Same place as as last year. 
Please check out our facebook page on Castle Hill Reptile Expo | Facebook
There will be lots of breeders there and heaps of reptiles for sale and all the big retailers will be there as well.
We will also be having venomous reptile demonstrations and Bill Love will be presenting on reptile photography.
For those of you who don't know Bill, he is a household name in reptile circles in the USA. Having founded Glades herp
in Florida - one of the largest reptile dealerships in the world, Bill has been writing for 'reptiles magazine for 17 years
and makes a living photographing reptiles. You can catch Bills presentations during the day at 11am and again at 130pm
(times to be confirmed) 
The door prize will be one hatchling native Australian green tree python bred by Adrian Hemens so good luck !
There is a canteen onsite stocked with plenty of food so you won't go hungry !
Entry is $10 for adults and $5 for children under 16. A family pass is $25 for 2 adults and two kids.
For more info please visit Australian reptiles for sale, licences, clubs, breeders and reptile expo


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow, sounds like its going to be an awesome day!!
Just curious what happens if you win the door prize but dont qualify for an advanced licence?


----------



## nervous (Jan 10, 2012)

do children under a certain age get in for free? i.e 2yrs or 3yrs etc...


----------



## Nash1990 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'll be there, but my bank card will have a very low limit (If I let it come at all!).

Unless of course I find something that I simply must have


----------



## geckoman1985 (Jan 10, 2012)

looks cool i wonder if it is to late to enter reptiles in it im shore my reptiles would love to be in it and who knows maby take out best gecko in nsw lol
rember that thay are from queensland so thats got to be a start. as queensland rules lol !!!! might see you down there guys


----------



## snakes_666 (Jan 10, 2012)

i think there is a mistake with the date i thought it was the 12th of feb as the 13th is a monday


----------



## petpages (Jan 10, 2012)

yes, sorry dopey me ! it is Sunday 12th Feb. not 13 Feb



snakes_666 said:


> i think there is a mistake with the date i thought it was the 12th of feb as the 13th is a monday



I'm glad you asked that question Ben. In such circumstances the animal would be put onto a friend or parents license until such time as the winner can get a class 2 license themselves or transfer of the animal could be delayed until the winner has a class 2 license. It is even possible that the animal could be sold and the proceeds go to the winner.


----------



## miss2 (Jan 11, 2012)

hi. are you able to tell us what sort of reps may be for sale?
im wondering if i should make the trip


----------



## petpages (Jan 11, 2012)

So far we have most of the big breeders committed to coming so there should be a pretty good variety of herps for sale.



miss2 said:


> hi. are you able to tell us what sort of reps may be for sale?
> im wondering if i should make the trip


----------



## nervous (Jan 11, 2012)

nervous said:


> do children under a certain age get in for free? i.e 2yrs or 3yrs etc...



Petpages can you answer my question please?


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jan 11, 2012)

Last year's was excellent!

Jamie


----------



## miss2 (Jan 11, 2012)

petpages said:


> So far we have most of the big breeders committed to coming so there should be a pretty good variety of herps for sale.



big breeders hey... possible beardie breeders? *please please please * LOL


----------



## Sutto82 (Jan 11, 2012)

Miss2, my missus and I picked up some more frogs last weekend from a local breeder. She also had baby brearded dragons that she was keeping to sell at the show.... cute little things.

But in saying that, I'm sure there will be plenty of beardie breeders there to choose out of.


----------



## miss2 (Jan 11, 2012)

thanks sutto but im after an adult! harder to come by then frogs teeth at this time of year


----------



## Sutto82 (Jan 11, 2012)

ahhhh..... gotcha.


----------



## Raddy318 (Jan 11, 2012)

whats the adress ofthe basket ball stadium? and isthere a train station near by?


----------



## snakes123 (Jan 14, 2012)

Im going, but can i ask will there be frogs, and other species of geckos other than Knobbies? I was in a rush to get my stuff last year so didnt focus on other animals other than knobbies


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 14, 2012)

snakes123 said:


> Im going, but can i ask will there be frogs, and other species of geckos other than Knobbies? I was in a rush to get my stuff last year so didnt focus on other animals other than knobbies



Every other year there has been frogs and many gecko species


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jan 14, 2012)

Stein Enclosures have decided to go now so come and say hello to the Queenslanders!!!


----------



## snakes123 (Jan 14, 2012)

Geckoman said:


> Every other year there has been frogs and many gecko species



Cheers. Might bring home a golden tail then  Maybe a frog if i really want to buy another licence :/



Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> Stein Enclosures have decided to go now so come and say hello to the Queenslanders!!!



You were there last year aswell wernt you? Ill come say hi to you.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jan 15, 2012)

snakes123 said:


> Cheers. Might bring home a golden tail then  Maybe a frog if i really want to buy another licence :/
> 
> 
> 
> You were there last year aswell wernt you? Ill come say hi to you.


Yes we were but we will be bringing better enclosures this time.


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Jan 15, 2012)

Going to be any Darwin Carpet breeders their with hatchlings?


----------



## FAY (Jan 15, 2012)

Ramsayi on this site MAY be there. He has the best.


----------



## petpages (Jan 16, 2012)

raddy318 said:


> whats the adress ofthe basket ball stadium? and isthere a train station near by?


Its at the basketball stadium at Fred Caterson reserve in Castle Hill. If you google it you will see how to get there. Its easy. 
Unfortunately, the train won't be arriving at Castle Hill Station until sometime around 2018 so for now the closest station is
probably Parramatta.



nervous said:


> Petpages can you answer my question please?


Sorry for the delay. Yes, tiny kids are of course free. But I'm talkin babies here ) not 12 year olds )
Its only 5 bucks.


----------



## killimike (Jan 16, 2012)

This is a very random kind of question, and I know this is probably too late for this year, but I wonder whether a raffle might be better than a door prize? 

I just remember the door prize being a little bit abused last year, with people writing out tickets for all their infant children etc.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jan 16, 2012)

I am still a kid at heart. Can I get in for free lol


----------



## Pebbles (Jan 16, 2012)

i havent been before but im planning on going this year 
does anyone know if there will be central netted dragons for sale there as im looking to get some and cant find any for sale in nsw
thanks


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Jan 16, 2012)

Can't wait ! You guys did a GREAT job organising it last year!!!


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jan 16, 2012)

ooo good to hear that there maybe some darwins


----------



## Frogcrazy (Jan 23, 2012)

i attended the expo last year it was a great day heaps of people great animals for sale and great saving on products i will definitly attend tghis year


----------



## petpages (Feb 9, 2012)

*News flash ! - 2012 Castle Hill Reptile Expo*

Hi all, just a quick update regarding the 2012 Castle Hill Reptile Expo on Sunday. There will be 28 breeder tables all selling reptiles and of course the big retail suppliers will be there too. We'd like to welcome our insect and arachnid friends this year who will be displaying and selling spiders, scorpions and other cool bugs. Bill Love will be presenting on reptile photography over two sessions (11am-12pm and 130pm-230pm) and Neville Burns will be doing his venomous reptile show also over two sessions (10am-1030am and 1230pm-100pm). Our door prize is a hatchling native Australian Green Tree python bred by Adrian Hemens so be sure to get your entry in. 


We are expecting the car parks to fill up so we have organized a shuttle bus to ferry people to and from the spill-over parking at the Castle Hill Showgrounds (where the old Frog and Reptile Show used to be). You will be directed there if necessary and you can catch the bus or cross Showground road at the lights and walk there. 

Doors open at 9am on Sunday morning. Can't wait ........See you there !


ps. if there are any more people who'd like to volunteer to help on Sunday please let me know on the facebook page. You need to be over 21 old years. Thanks !


----------



## spinner_collis (Feb 9, 2012)

Getting excited for my first 1st expo. What will happend if someone without a class 2 licence won the lucky door prize and cant have the GTP?


----------



## petpages (Feb 9, 2012)

spinner_collis said:


> Getting excited for my first 1st expo. What will happend if someone without a class 2 licence won the lucky door prize and cant have the GTP?



Good question. If that happens the GTP would be put onto a friend or parents license until such time as the winner can get a class 2 license themselves or transfer of the animal could be delayed until the winner has a class 2 license. It is even possible that the animal could be sold and the proceeds go to the winner.


----------



## tyler97 (Feb 9, 2012)

Is the Expo this sunday? That was probably a dumb question but o well


----------



## killimike (Feb 9, 2012)

tyler97 said:


> Is the Expo this sunday? That was probably a dumb question but o well



Yes, Sunday the 12th of February


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 9, 2012)

Neville burns does a great venomous display


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 9, 2012)

abnrmal91 said:


> Neville burns does a great venomous display




Im assuming youll be there dan? keep an eye out for me! i stand out like dogs balls, bright pink sleeve tattoos, and a chest tatt! would love to meet you!


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Feb 9, 2012)

well now we all know what you look like newtolovingsnakes we can stalk you


----------



## TomsPhotos (Feb 9, 2012)

Im probably gonna go


----------



## NotoriouS (Feb 9, 2012)

Will be there for sure!


----------



## killimike (Feb 9, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Im assuming youll be there dan? keep an eye out for me! i stand out like dogs balls, bright pink sleeve tattoos, and a chest tatt! would love to meet you!



One person we won't miss!


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes I'll be there also, can't wait


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 9, 2012)

killimike said:


> One person we won't miss!



LOL, You and i only live a suburb away from each other, we may have met aready!


----------



## Leardy (Feb 9, 2012)

will there be fairy floss? :lol:


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 9, 2012)

shea_and_ruby said:


> well now we all know what you look like newtolovingsnakes we can stalk you



lol, ill be stalking you guys for enclosures!!!



fangs01 said:


> Yes I'll be there also, can't wait



make sure you say hello. ill be heading there at about 9, provided my lift doesnt let me down!!! ill also have a gorgeous curly haired toddler with me!


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes def will I will have 3 lil rat bags with me hehe.  yeah I'll be there around 9.30 ish as I live down the road to : D


----------



## Dmnted (Feb 9, 2012)

No point in anyone going, I already know I am going to win the GTP 
Here you go pet pages (Ssssssshhhhh, Dont let anyone know!)


----------



## spinner_collis (Feb 9, 2012)

Dmnted said:


> No point in anyone going, I already know I am going to win the GTP
> Here you go pet pages (Ssssssshhhhh, Dont let anyone know!)



Just give me the hundred, ill be sure to look after it


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 9, 2012)

Dmnted said:


> No point in anyone going, I already know I am going to win the GTP
> Here you go pet pages (Ssssssshhhhh, Dont let anyone know!)



You can have it- GTP'S still scare me as far as caring for them... I am thinking about getting a beardie for Matilda....


----------



## NotoriouS (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm not sure what to get either - will walk around and see what interests me. Have a wallet full of cash and my mrs. isn't coming with me ! Not considering any Lizards, but will hopefully pick up a python and an enclosure, or even some turtles.


----------



## tarzans_girl (Feb 9, 2012)

Wish I could go, but can't afford the flights for all 4 of us & too fast to drive.  
I hope lots of pictures will be posted on APS after though......please!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 9, 2012)

oshakoor said:


> I'm not sure what to get either - will walk around and see what interests me. Have a wallet full of cash and my mrs. isn't coming with me ! Not considering any Lizards, but will hopefully pick up a python and an enclosure, or even some turtles.



lol, hubby isnt coming either and i get paid tomorrow!!! lol!


----------



## jedohara (Feb 9, 2012)

im going down with someone who has got a table to help him with it all do i still have to pay entry fees ??


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 9, 2012)

jedohara said:


> im going down with someone who has got a table to help him with it all do i still have to pay entry fees ??



dont be a fishes bum! its only $10


----------



## spinner_collis (Feb 9, 2012)

Well now my wisdom teeth extraction is only costing $600 not $1600. I might be trying super dooper convincing to let my mrs get another few herps. I was thinking a about a pair of wheatbelt stimmies, but that my depend on what sort of mood my mrs is in. I'll have to start trying now so I can get some click clacks together.


----------



## killimike (Feb 9, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> LOL, You and i only live a suburb away from each other, we may have met aready!



Could do hey! I went to school at Girraween, so was in Toongabbie alot too.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 9, 2012)

killimike said:


> Could do hey! I went to school at Girraween, so was in Toongabbie alot too.




Nah, not from that far back hun, i only moved to nsw 10 yrs ago, but been in Tooni the last 5, and EVERYONE here knows me (or thinks they do!). Anyway, be sure to introduce yourself if you see me!!!

mr smithers, are you coming up for it? Would LUUUUURRRRRVVVVVEEEE to meet you


----------



## Josh1321995 (Feb 9, 2012)

Holy crap!!!! i cant wait this is going to be my first reptile expo and will be there 9:00 on the dot its gunna be awesome


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Feb 9, 2012)

petpages said:


> Our door prize is a hatchling native Australian Green Tree python bred by Adrian Hemens so be sure to get your entry in.



OOOOOOOOOOO me me me me me me me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How do I enter being a stallholder???


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 9, 2012)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> OOOOOOOOOOO me me me me me me me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How do I enter being a stallholder???




will you be there? I wanna talk to you bout an enclosure or 2!


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Feb 9, 2012)

petpages said:


> Hi all, just a quick update regarding the 2012 Castle Hill Reptile Expo on Sunday. There will be 28 breeder tables all selling reptiles and of course the big retail suppliers will be there too. We'd like to welcome our insect and arachnid friends this year who will be displaying and selling spiders, scorpions and other cool bugs. Bill Love will be presenting on reptile photography over two sessions (11am-12pm and 130pm-230pm) and Neville Burns will be doing his venomous reptile show also over two sessions (10am-1030am and 1230pm-100pm). Our door prize is a hatchling native Australian Green Tree python bred by Adrian Hemens so be sure to get your entry in.
> 
> 
> We are expecting the car parks to fill up so we have organized a shuttle bus to ferry people to and from the spill-over parking at the Castle Hill Showgrounds (where the old Frog and Reptile Show used to be). You will be directed there if necessary and you can catch the bus or cross Showground road at the lights and walk there.
> ...





newtolovingsnake said:


> will you be there? I wanna talk to you bout an enclosure or 2!


sure will, packing the trailer up tomorrow and leaving sometime late friday night to get there Sat arvo!!!!!!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 9, 2012)

beautiful! hopefully you will be there when i get to the show! other wise i will pm you anyway! thanks ben


----------



## Dmnted (Feb 9, 2012)

Ben, How many enclosures will there be on display and are they custom or some of your standard lines ?
I would like to see one of your lowlines in the flesh !


----------



## spinner_collis (Feb 9, 2012)

Dmnted said:


> Ben, How many enclosures will there be on display and are they custom or some of your standard lines ?
> I would like to see one of your lowlines in the flesh !



My white lowline will be on display, its on you tube just search stein enclosures and you'll see it.


----------



## viciousred (Feb 9, 2012)

Stupid work changed my days and now i can't go. just a little ticked off


----------



## miveson (Feb 9, 2012)

Any dwarf bearded dragons likely to at the show? Been looking for like 8 months....with nothing to show for it.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Feb 9, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> beautiful! hopefully you will be there when i get to the show! other wise i will pm you anyway! thanks ben


I will be there from open till close and then some so you can't miss us. If I am busy talking to someone don't be afraid to wait or come back later but be sure to say hi.




Dmnted said:


> Ben, How many enclosures will there be on display and are they custom or some of your standard lines ?
> I would like to see one of your lowlines in the flesh !


A wide range, from a fully optioned Large Custom, Lowline, Large Dedicated GTP and maybe a Budget model


----------



## Dmnted (Feb 9, 2012)

Ben, I'm excited !
My wife, not so much but I will win in the end......after many bribes.
So sick of doing the washing 
Spinner, if the white lowline on youtube is yours, it looks great!


----------



## spinner_collis (Feb 9, 2012)

Dmnted said:


> Ben, I'm excited !
> My wife, not so much but I will win in the end......after many bribes.
> So sick of doing the washing
> Spinner, if the white lowline on youtube is yours, it looks great!



yeap thats the one, Ben wasnt going to show it till the show but he couldnt help himself!


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Feb 9, 2012)

spinner_collis said:


> yeap thats the one, Ben wasnt going to show it till the show but he couldnt help himself!



Yeah yeah yeah, i couldn't control myself....it has the glass on now....nice! And no i will not show you...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 9, 2012)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> I will be there from open till close and then some so you can't miss us. If I am busy talking to someone don't be afraid to wait or come back later but be sure to say hi.


i will for sure!!!


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Feb 9, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> i will for sure!!!


 see you then


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 9, 2012)

LOL, fb stalker hey?


----------



## Skinnerguy (Feb 9, 2012)

Does anyone know if there'll be any BTS's for sale?


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Feb 10, 2012)

hey petpages, what are the odds of the venue being flooded? not sure it is like up that way, but here in the 'riff a number of houses and what not have been flooded.


----------



## Jason (Feb 10, 2012)

It amazes me the amount of impulse buying that goes on at these shows. People rocking up with 'wallets full of cash' and just buying the things that tickle their fancy on the day. Worse than kids in a candy store haha


----------



## dangles (Feb 10, 2012)

posted on the FB site but will post here too,
Dogs nsw has closed its grounds at erskine park and moved this weekends event to CH showground. If the venues parking fills and CH showground is for back up parking it may already be full


----------



## eddie123 (Feb 10, 2012)

can i rock up and sell my geckos?


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 10, 2012)

eddie123 said:


> can i rock up and sell my geckos?



no


----------



## killimike (Feb 10, 2012)

Jason said:


> It amazes me the amount of impulse buying that goes on at these shows. People rocking up with 'wallets full of cash' and just buying the things that tickle their fancy on the day. Worse than kids in a candy store haha



I do wonder at that some times too... tho being a kid in a candy store w an adult's budget would have been fun!



dangles said:


> posted on the FB site but will post here too,
> Dogs nsw has closed its grounds at erskine park and moved this weekends event to CH showground. If the venues parking fills and CH showground is for back up parking it may already be full



It was very busy last year, so w all the extra publicity this year, it will be very hard to find a park around the venue..... a dog show at the overflow, parking is gonna be a nightmare


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 10, 2012)

dangles said:


> posted on the FB site but will post here too,
> Dogs nsw has closed its grounds at erskine park and moved this weekends event to CH showground. If the venues parking fills and CH showground is for back up parking it may already be full


Mate that's an easy fix. Just drop a couple of eastern browns at the dog show, that should clear some room for us herpers lol


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Feb 10, 2012)

hopefully there wont be any flooding issues getting there from qld??


----------



## VickiR (Feb 10, 2012)

Wish I was going.. Would of Loved to see Stien Enclosures up close...

Saw hes work at Wacol RSPCA, And Im awaiting the Build of my Enclosure..


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Feb 10, 2012)

petpages said:


> Hi all, just a quick update regarding the 2012 Castle Hill Reptile Expo on Sunday. There will be 28 breeder tables all selling reptiles and of course the big retail suppliers will be there too. We'd like to welcome our insect and arachnid friends this year who will be displaying and selling spiders, scorpions and other cool bugs. Bill Love will be presenting on reptile photography over two sessions (11am-12pm and 130pm-230pm) and Neville Burns will be doing his venomous reptile show also over two sessions (10am-1030am and 1230pm-100pm). Our door prize is a hatchling native Australian Green Tree python bred by Adrian Hemens so be sure to get your entry in.
> 
> 
> We are expecting the car parks to fill up so we have organized a shuttle bus to ferry people to and from the spill-over parking at the Castle Hill Showgrounds (where the old Frog and Reptile Show used to be). You will be directed there if necessary and you can catch the bus or cross Showground road at the lights and walk there.
> ...





VickiR said:


> Wish I was going.. Would of Loved to see Stien Enclosures up close...
> 
> Saw hes work at Wacol RSPCA, And Im awaiting the Build of my Enclosure..


You are close enough to see us at our showroom..


----------



## Jewyy95 (Feb 11, 2012)

Could I please get an address and what time it starts


----------



## killimike (Feb 11, 2012)

2012 CASTLE HILL REPTILE EXPO - SUNDAY 12 FEBRUARY 2012 (9AM-5PM)
AT FRED CATERSON RESERVE CASTLE HILL. 

Entry is $10 for adults and $5 for children under 16. A family pass is $25 for 2 adults and 2 children.


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 12, 2012)

be sure to take lots of pictures for the folks that aren't going like me lol


----------

